

Microsoft Plans to Open C#, Visual Basic Compilers - baha_man
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Microsoft-Plans-to-Open-C-Visual-Basic-Compilers-813884/?kc=EWKNLITA11242009STR2

======
jherdman
_Although Bolognese said there is no guarantee that Microsoft ultimately will
pursue any of these directions in product form, "The first thing or area we
are exploring is the opening up of the compiler," he said. "Right now the C#
and Visual Basic compilers are 'black boxes' -- you push in a file on one side
and on the other side comes out IL [Intermediate Language]._

Ah. Not the kind of open I was hoping for.

------
blasdel
I'd totally forgotten about Noop, a Google Java-replacement project:
<http://code.google.com/p/noop/>

